
Bernie Sanders Announces 2020 Presidential Bid - mises
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bernie-sanders-to-run-for-president-again-11550576499
======
skilled
Outline:

[https://outline.com/nCYm4b](https://outline.com/nCYm4b)

------
justtopost
A man who failed to stand up to his own party is not a man I expect to stand
up for our country. This coming from someone who caucused for him. Between the
systemic corruption in the dem party, and his inaction, we have the current
situation of a more divided nation. Bernies centrist views, are now panned
hard left by his new legions, and I find it hard to relate, or respect.
Another populist president is the last thing we need, no matter the color of
the flag he flys. I really hope I can place a vote for someone in 2020 that
doesn't hang heavy on my soul, but I am not overly optimistic.

